# Lunging at other dogs



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi All, I follow the forum weekly and often call on its members for advice when I’m unsure. My boy Reggie is a very good boy, he’s just over a year so still a pup but 70% of the time he is a gem. I’ve had various issues over the months but lunging at other dogs when out walking is at it’s peak. The other dog can be totally uninterested but because Reggie wants to play he will lunge and actually can frighten owners as he’s a big strong fella. Reggie is well exercised, socialised and goes to doggy day care so it’s not like he doesn’t get to interact with other dogs. I know I’m possibly the problem and I have tried to correct the behavior with keeping him calm, treating him and trying to keep lead slack when approaching other dogs. The latter is particularly hard as Reggie is like tigger and can bounce high without warning and the lead obviously tightens. Any advice would b much appreciated 🤞


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Check out the book "Control Unleashed" by Leslie McDevitt. It is all about using positive reinforcement type techniques that will help establish a bond and condition your dog to be less reactive to other dogs and other situations. I'm reading it now and am going to be starting on her lessons today.


----------



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks Dan I will check this out 👍🏻


----------

